# Aurum HSP C2 - Mullet oder 29er...



## The Gap (31. Oktober 2020)

...so happy mit unseren DH-Bikes: 29er-Downhillbikes sind absolut genial bei uns weil gerade hier der Grip permanent am Limit ist...trotzdem habe ich aus Interesse unsere beiden Bikes auf Mullet umgebaut und das macht irrsinnig Spaß:

Funktioniert serienmäßig top, komme beim 27.5er-Hinterrad auf eine Innenlagerhöhe von 35 cm...gefühlt wird das Bike dadurch noch etwas spielerischer, schnellkräftige Bewegungen werden etwas explosiver...merkt man v.a. beim Scrubben und beim schnellen Umlegen...


...bleib mit meinen 1.80 Körpergröße jetzt mal auf dem 27.5er-Hinterrad, macht einfach irrsinnig Spaß...



...geben gerade ein 2020er XL/L und ein M/L her, weil die 21er-Modelle genau die selben bleiben haben wir genau die gleichen wiederbestellt...


Viel Spaß am Bike, Gö!


----------

